# Swollen Trapezius



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

My left trapezius is swollen a bit more than the right one. The left seems to be getting more sensitve to cycling, MTBing in particular. Feelings of sharp hot pain to dull pain. I can almost feel the muscle moving around, kind of loose. Almost feels like tension is a factor too. I tend to get out the saddle to crank (SS rider). This problem is becoming more iritating. What should be done?

TIA


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Dunno man. My left trapezius has been sore for no reason. I'm sure it will get back to normal for you soon.............. Poor soul :smallviolin:


----------

